# Struggling to remove gasket



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi guys, bought a second hand classic off eBay so was expecting a struggle to clean the machine but it was a good price so couldn't resist a bid. Problem is I just cannot get the gasket off as it is rock solid & the shower holding plate I believe it's called will also not budge. Any tricks I can try? I've tried a small screw & pliers in the gasket but no luck, thanks


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

You need to take the shower screen and the dispersion block off before the gasket will come off. Are these stuck?


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

I've taken off the 1st screw, the shower screen then the 2 allen bolts but cannot budge anything else


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

The dispersion plate should come right out. Try twisting it and it should come straight out. Regarding the gasket try screwing a couple of wood screws into it and hopefully it'll pop out.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks, the shower holding plate did not budge no matter what I did but I have just managed to get it off! Saw someone post saying to use a longer screw through the shower screen screw hole and that popped it straight off, very mucky! Now just the gasket to get off...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The "longer screw through the middle hole" is def the trick for stuck dispersion plates, yes.

A really stuck, hardened group gasket can be VERY tricky to remove... but once you have the dispersion plate off it should be possible to hack the hell out of the rubber if necessary (flat bladed screwdriver or suitable knife) and just cut into it or through it. Sometimes screwing small self-tappers into it and pulling works, but usually you have to rotate and pull at the same time. If you can cut through it at one point then it's much easier to level a cut end up, and then just peel it off/up (obviously this destoys the gasket, but I seriously hope you weren't going to do anything with it other than throw it in a bin!)

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

If you need a replacement gasket (after destroying the old one getting it off) then there is a seller on Amazon selling them for £1.09 delivered;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Rubber-Filter-Espresso-Machines/dp/B004ZF1VVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416957644&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+gasket

They were doing them for 99p a month or so ago but they seem to have gone up by 10p.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Haha yeah, straight into the bin that went! You were right it came out relatively easily once the plate was out, screws in sorted it







New to coffee (only used a moka pot/aeropress) so I'm very excited to get the new gasket in and the machine cleaned up inside, although apparently a light on one of the switches doesn't work so no doubt that'll be the next hurdle









Cheers for all the replies

Edit: Thanks for the link mate, have saved it for next time as I picked one up when I bought my cleaning stuff from HD


----------



## peterj (Dec 23, 2014)

I used some small self tappers to get mine out so I can certainly vouch for that method.


----------

